# Some of the plants at the local walk park



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

I went down to the local walk park yesterday and collected a few plants and tooka couple of pics of them. I am not sure what a lot of them are, I think one of them is a Ludwigia, just not sure which.

Here they are





































If you can tell me what the tiny green plant is and if it will grow as a carpet in the tank I would really appreciate it. It looked like a pretty good plant but didnt want to get any if it couldnt be used as a carpet.




























I have some of the reddish needle leaf plant (dont know the name) in my new Betta tank and it is doing pretty good. I am going to add a couple of the others that I collected today after I do a bleach bath on them and have them sit in a bucket for a few days. The water in the walk park is pretty nasty and I dont wanna risk introducing anything into my tank. I have already found a few snails and something that looks like a baby leech.

The ones I collected is the reddish needle leaf one, the bright green one in the middle of the second pic, and the possible Ludwigia in the second to last pic. It has almost a spade shaped leaf. Older leaves are green with a pinkish underside, newer ones are a dark dark pink


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are the close up pics after they came out of their bath. I had to make sure to wash them pretty good as today I found quite a few tag alongs that I really didnt want. I found a slug, a possible leech, and some snails that snacked on some of the plants,,,,,, the possible Ludwigia was their favorite.























































This next one is something that tagged along with the stem of the ludwigia, not sure what it is or if it is a good thing to have in the aquarium. They are very thin strands with what appear to be seeds (maybe???) on them. I left this out of my tank as it doesnt look very appealing and I think it is just a weed that would make me regret allowing it in my tank some day.




























Next are some shots of the new plants in my tank. The first one is of my Ludwigia I got from PetSmart next to the new additions. They had it listed as Repens but it does not look at all like the pics I have seen as they have narrow leaves. Any help on an ID for them too? I will get better shots of it when I can. It is very tiny right now as it is recovering from being grown floating with the lower portion of the stem covered in algae. I clipped off the top and planted it and it is doing very well with my DIY CO2 right now.



















Please dont mind the tank water,,,, its a brand new tank and I am already having issues with it right now. I have started to notice a green tinge to it so I am pretty sure I am about to have an algae bloom which I really am PO'd about since I just got my 29 back to crystal clear water after about 3 months of dealing with green water.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, don't hang your hat on these, but here are my educated guesses:

Top two are _Ludwigia sp _(maybe repens? ), Next is a Myrio, then another Myrio called 'parrot feather', then bladderwort (_Utricularria sp_) which is no good for aquariums (invasive and hard to get rid of) .

In the top set of pics, the reddish emmersed plant with tubular flowers and yellow corolla (petals) and alternate lance-shaped leaves looks to me like another _Ludwigia sp_.

The smaller leaved green plant I'm not sure about. Depending on the actual size of the leaves, I would guess anywhere between a _Bacopa sp_. or _Micranthemum umbrosum _(sorry, I know that doesn't help).

Very cool plants indeed and so great that you get teh chance to collect locally!


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply. Any help is much appreciated. I hope that I can get them to really take off and will offer them to anyone interested in the near future when possible. It is really amazing that probably 5 months ago I wasn't really fascinated about what plants were around me unless they were the ones I planted outside lol. I have always had a close connection with plants but they were more of the out of water kind. Now, mainly because of this site and my renewed interest in the hobby I find myself looking for plants where ever I go now lol. I already have my next spot picked out lol. Down the road from work is a sort of bog that I want to trek through to see what I can find. Just have to watch for leeches, snakes, snapping turtles, poison oak/ivy,,,,,, oh and the alligator or two lol. Any plants I find I will document. When I go out I will also make sure to not collect unless there are plenty there as to not impact the ecosystem. When I went to the walk park I only found the small green plants in one area, could not find them anywhere else but there were a ton of them in that one spot. I will collect some when I can. Probably won't be for a few days as we have a nasty storm over us. I will make sure to take plenty of pics of them.

Well sorry it is so long winded lol. Got all excited in that I now have some kind of direction to go on. I really do appreciate it. I will take all the help that I can get. One question about the Lidwigias is I often see Repens thrown around a lot and many pics that people take are way different than the other. The L. Repens that I got looks nothing like the pics in the plant finder or what I see in other peoples tanks around here. Is it that L. Repens has so many different looks under different conditions or just mis-identification? My Lidwigia has narrow leaves where all the pics I see have medium broad leaves.

Again, thank you so much for the help. I really appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## CrimsonTsavo (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice scores. 
I'm from P.C too!


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

CrimsonTsavo said:


> Nice scores.
> I'm from P.C too!


I have been here for 3 years in February. Came down from Crestview for my job,,, now wishing I didn't live in the city lol.

Anyone have any info on the Lidwigia issue I brought up in the last post?

As for how the plants are doing the green bushy ones are starting to produce new leaves that resemble the red needle leaves that I collected so I am assuming they are the same. The Lidwigia are doing good, well one is. The other is dropping its lower leaves but has just now started producing new leaves. The stem that has been dropping the leaves has also lost a lot of color. It has started turning lore green with only I little deep red around the ends. The other one still has a deep rich color, it almost looks purple now and has 2 new buds developing. My original store bought Lidwigia is also doing good. Trimmed some algae covered leaves yesterday. Well will post more pics when I can. 
Chris


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's that it can look different in different conditions. It typically takes some time to convert from emersed to submersed and vice versa, with intermediate leaves formed in both situations. Throw in the aformentioned plasticity based on its environment, and...well, you get the idea. It's possible (but doubtful that it's _L. palustris_), but those two are easy enough to tell apart. For one thing, L. palustris flowers have no petals. Give it some time in your tank, and we should get a better idea just from that.

Most likely - _L. repens_
Less likely - _L. palustris_
Least likely - _L. repens _x _palustris_


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand that. I was just curious because the one I got from petsmart looks nothing like what I have seen of the L. Repens but that's how it was sold. The ones I have are clippings of clippings and have been in almost all of my tanks and the leaves still look the same as they did when I first bought them. I'm just really curious because in addition to wanting to know what's in my tank a local fish store is willing to buy some of my plants when they start to really kick off and I don't want to lable it as something its not. 

After really looking at it more I'm pretty sure the ones at the walk park are repena' not so sure about the ones I bought. I guess only time will tell. I will post pictures of them for comparison and progression of the plants later tonight or tomorrow. Thank you for the reply/info.

Chris


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

The green one looks like Micranthemum umbrosum.


----------



## Ovrkill (Nov 18, 2009)

Well due to my back and the weather I haven't updated in a while. We had a pretty nasty storm blow through And they had cut all the grass before the storm and never cleaned it up so guess where it went. Right into the water. We went for a walk and a lot of the plants have perished. A lot of the ones that appear to be weeds made it. The ludwigias are just about all gone. There was one area that I was watching that had a bunch of them but they were all covered in grass and trash and many of them are mush now. Really sucks. I collected a few other plants that made it and I hadn't collected before. One of them is a moneywort (what we call the weed around here) some of the small leaved ground cover that were in one of the pics I posted earlier. I also found an odd looking blade of "grass" I hadn't seen them before. They look like a blade of grass that is round at the top and when there isn't enough light it tends to curl at the top. They grew as single blades every 6 or so inches apart. The one that I collected won't make it I think. The roots seem extra sensative as it's the only plant that didn't make it I used hydrogen peroxide bath to clean them and every plant has new growth but that one which is now soggy and mushy at the base. I'm hoping it will make it but I'm not going to hold my breath. I will update with pics when I get home. 

Chris


----------

